# Do I need a grab bar?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

As long as you stay seated you should be fine. Standing up...yes I would want something to hold on to.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a small skiff - 14' and prefer to run standing up for better visibility. I think a grab bar is a must! The style I have is not the cradle type that fits a cooler in front, just the upside down U bar style. My cooler sits in front of it and never moves, I don't need cooler tie downs... I highly suggest a grab bar, without the cradle is doesn't take up too much room


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I would have them install one I just built a shadowcast and would not run it standing without not exactly the same boat ask Eastern glow he has a small 1444 and zelnart had one they would most certainly know as would paint it black hope this helps.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll second what Obama says. It is so much more comfortable and easier to see standing up. Get a tiller extension and a grab bar and your left shoulder will thank you at the end of the day. 
You could always have a grab bar mounted on a cooler, and have some stout cooler mounts put in. Then, it can be removed if you ever want..though I doubt t you'll go without after you use it.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'll second what Obama says. It is so much more comfortable and easier to see standing up. Get a tiller extension and a grab bar and your left shoulder will thank you at the end of the day.
> You could always have a grab bar mounted on a cooler, and have some stout cooler mounts put in. Then, it can be removed if you ever want..though I doubt t you'll go without after you use it.


My Kindle has the most aggressive autocorrect. Yobata...not Obama


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I've reached out to some of the names mentioned. It seems to be a mixed bag. I'll seriously consider it.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I had the SM14 and id want the grab bar. With or without cooler caddy is your call. I had them run my 4way switch panel to my grab bar and put in a nice little shelf that could hold phone and a gatorade. I preferred my guests to sit in front of my and not next to me. Seemed like the skiff ran batter that way. Ive now got a caimen with a tiller and i had them mount the grab bar to the gunnel and floor. Opens up the cockpit and is comfortable on long runs.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

GG34 said:


> Just ordered a SM 1444. Just wanted some inputs on grab bars. I've never run a small tiller skiff before. Do I need a grab bar? Seems like it would clutter up an already small boat. I've gotten some feedback from some current owners and it seems to be 50/50. Just looking for more feedback. Thanks.


I built the Bateau FS18 without a console or grab bar, and I sit on the poling platform and drive, but I thought I'd try a longer tiller and try standing, but without a grab bar it definitely wasn't safe, and even being a surfer with good balance, I felt that any sudden little turn could throw you off the boat. I also built the SK14 and installed on of the grab bars they sell at Boat Builder Central in Vero Beach, Fl. They're made beautifully, reasonably priced, and a 54 qt. igloo fits in between the forward angled bars.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You're ability to see further while standing is increased immensely. My BT tiller didn't have a grab bar and I didn't want to clutter my wide open cockpit. I opted or a coffin box on my Spear so figured I might as well attach a grab bar to that. I find myself standing most of the time now. The only reason I'll sit now is running the ICW or long stretches without obstacles to contend with.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say the grab bar is a must. Made a huge difference when I put it on mine. While you might think that it can cramp up a small cockpit, I find that it actually doesn't. It actually keeps my skiff more organized. It kind of gives everything it's place. It secures the YETI in the center (where it should be) and it keeps it from moving around. I got rod holders on it so I can quickly put rods there for rigging. If you put a TackleWeb or something like that on the grab bar, you can have easy access to things like leader material, small fly box, pliers, etc.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I dont know what i would do without my grab bar / cooler holder, my skiff can get squirly when running across some of our windy bays. Like Paint it Black said, you would think it would clutter stuff up but since i spend most of my time in the back and others up front theres not really much reason for wandering around the boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

gotta have one with a tiller. I never sit when on plane with my tiller skiff. With my remote skiff I sit a lot. Has to do with having an extended handle and the motor jacked up to the moon, cannot sit and operate comfortably. If you are standing with a tiller and hit anything at speed only holding on to the tiller you are going out of the boat. While a grab bar may not stop ejection it at least makes me feel better. Also helps with organizing electronics, switches, etc as others have said. I ran without one for a few months and did not like the way it felt.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GG34 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've reached out to some of the names mentioned. It seems to be a mixed bag. I'll seriously consider it.


If you are new to a flats skiff then get the grab bar


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. Guess I'm getting the grab bar.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Just new to a tiller


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It will be way more comfortable when are running to have the grab when standing. You can also lean against it when running if you get tied of standing straight up. I wl prefer to run my tiller skiff standing for the extra height as I am vertically challenged.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I always stand in my boat even though I have a seat. I also have stood while operating a tiller especially in rivers. You got to look for rocks


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I plan on running some rivers as well so that is a good point.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

seapro17sv said:


> I built the Bateau FS18 without a console or grab bar, and I sit on the poling platform and drive, but I thought I'd try a longer tiller and try standing, but without a grab bar it definitely wasn't safe, and even being a surfer with good balance, I felt that any sudden little turn could throw you off the boat. I also built the SK14 and installed on of the grab bars they sell at Boat Builder Central in Vero Beach, Fl. They're made beautifully, reasonably priced, and a 54 qt. igloo fits in between the forward angled bars.
> View attachment 12744
> View attachment 12745


Cool, it even gets its own screened porch.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Agree 100% with what everyone here says... my tad bit of input would be to put a little rope wrap along the top hoop of the grab bar. Just makes for a better grip. Maybe a cup holder added on there as well, you know, got to stay hydrated right?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I had one made for Cayo 173 that fits behind cooler and has a place to set a Rtic 20 flip cooler for drinks so don't have to open 45 Yeti for me to get a beer.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

My drift boat has one kind of a lean post leg brace, makes standing/casting easy. And the cup holders second as a handy area to drop your flies and lures to dry. My next river sled will have one on both ends.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What kind of drift boat do you have? I was thinking of using the SM14 as one occasionally. Not sure how that would work out.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a Hyde UHMW lowpro, had a big Koffler RMTB and a 16/48 high side. What' is SM14?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Salt marsh 1444


----------



## chrystalandmike5 (Jul 16, 2008)

In my opinion a grab bar also helps when moving around the boat when I have a second person on board. Keeps me more stable.


----------

